# Unknown winter weed



## thompwa (Aug 26, 2019)

Having a little trouble confirming what this weed is that is popping up all over my lawn.

My guesses so far:
1.) Wild carrots
2.)Bittercress
3.)Pepper weed

This is the first year I've seen it but it's coming in full force.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

How about Yarrow?


----------



## wors (Feb 2, 2019)

It looks like wild carrot which is a biennial rather than a winter annual.


----------



## thompwa (Aug 26, 2019)

wors said:


> It looks like wild carrot which is a biennial rather than a winter annual.


I think you're right about them being wild carrots. I'm going to do my best to make them annual weeds haha 

I threw some New Year's Day herbicide on them.


----------

